# I was banned from aldeer.com



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

KEITHSARCHERY said:


> I was booted off, banned, kicked off of a deer talk forum for posting that my shop now sells Hoyt bows. I think it is that one of the administrators owns an archery shop about 100 miles away & fells threated. Man I feel depressed that I was kicked off a no name talk forum & have never even be scolded about some of the things I have said on here. Thank God this is a great place to meet new people, talk, argue, slam, hackle, ect.......... & even post good things about your own shop without being banned.
> I emailed them asking why & have yet to get an answer.
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> ...



it is amazing....and yet some on here want to claim this place is over mod'd.....

i agree...this is a great place...like any other neighborhood...its the people that make it great....

cheers and happy holidays to all


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> it is amazing....and yet some on here want to claim this place is over mod'd.....
> 
> i agree...this is a great place...like any other neighborhood...its the people that make it great....
> 
> cheers and happy holidays to all


Some say AT is overmodded....others say it is undermodded......it all kinda depends on who is doing the complaining.:wink: 

But we would darn sure never boot anyone for announcing they had landed the local Hoyt dealership!

Congratulations Keith!


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

KEITHSARCHERY said:


> I was booted off, banned, kicked off of a deer talk forum for posting that my shop now sells Hoyt bows. I think it is that one of the administrators owns an archery shop about 100 miles away & fells threated. Man I feel depressed that I was kicked off a no name talk forum & have never even be scolded about some of the things I have said on here. Thank God this is a great place to meet new people, talk, argue, slam, hackle, ect.......... & even post good things about your own shop without being banned.
> I emailed them asking why & have yet to get an answer.
> 
> Thanks to everyone
> ...


You know, I am really glad that you brought this up. I was seriously thinking about buying a banner on that very website. I shall now reconsider.


----------



## KEITHSARCHERY (Mar 14, 2003)

recordkeep,

That is what was posted after they deleated the post was if I wanted to advertise I had to pay for it. I also was thinking about getting a banner on that site being it is a "home town" site.


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

I hope you do a lot of business and show the guy up. Good luck


----------

